# Verizon Aircard not recognized as modem



## What Now? (Oct 25, 2007)

I had to have my hard drive reinstalled and after I did I could no longer use my wireless verizon aircard. It's a USB727 and I tried reinstalling everything. I contacted Verizon and they sent me the new and updated software I uninstalled everything connected to verizon and reinstalled from the updated software and the software application still doesn't recognize the aircard. When I check the control panel with the card inserted in the USB drive it does show as a Mass Storage USB and is Identified correctly as a Novtel device. When I check properties it says the device is working properly but the program is not recognizing it as a modem. The aircard itself works fine on an identical computer I have in another room of the house. Any suggestions? Keep in mind I'm not real computer saavy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the wrong drivers to me. It could also be the USB entries got corrupted. Here's my "universal" fix for USB registry corruption.


*First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fix.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"

-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

*Unplug ALL USB devices*.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot *TWICE*. This is important, don't skip the second reboot!

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function.


----------



## What Now? (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm at work now will try as soon as I get home.


----------



## What Now? (Oct 25, 2007)

Solved, I didn't have to go through all the steps listed. I simply went through the device manager checking for anything with a missing driver I had one of the yellow question mark areas as you stated. I also found an outdated Novatel driver that didn't belong where it was. When I uninstalled those two it worked and I was in. Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it worked out. :smile:


----------

